# Daytona , FL slot show this Sat !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*9th Daytona Slot & Model Car Collectors Swap Meet, Sat., November 3,2018*
*This show is being held in conjunction with "CRUISIN THE HILL CAR Show" *
*which is taking place at the same time in the front parking lot. see attached flyer*
*Last years car show had close to 400 vehicles entered. BIG CROWDS!*
*Get there early to see both shows. *

*10am-2pm*
* Sica Hall*
* 1065 Daytona Ave*
* Daytona Beach, 32117*

*See ya there Bear :thumbsup:
*


----------



## vanman77 (Oct 23, 2018)

There is also a BIG Classic Car show taking place in the parking lot in front of Sica Hall.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will be there.


----------

